# Lr crops image when rotating



## willdoak (Dec 19, 2012)

I took a photograph of a quilt that hangs by one corner, not one side. I took the shot of the quilt with the sides parallel to the sides of the viewfinder, with the idea that I would rotate it into the right position (one corner at the top). However, when I rotated it, Lr cropped the image to fit within the original aspect ratio. In other words, I couldn't include anything that wasn't in the image. 

I went to Photoshop, enlarged the canvas, and made the rotation. Is there any way to do this in Lr?

Cheers,

Will


----------



## Tony Jay (Dec 19, 2012)

Will, in a word, no!

Tony Jay


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 19, 2012)

Will,

In a word, sort of!

Before you start your crop, go to the Manual tab of the Lens Corrections panel and reduce the Scale slider. This effectively expands your canvas by shrinking the image.



Hal


----------



## Tony Jay (Dec 20, 2012)

Interesting play Hal - just shows one - always something to learn.
Nonetheless it will be interesting to see whether this suggestion actually gives the OP what he is after.

Tony Jay


----------



## willdoak (Dec 20, 2012)

*Almost got there*

Great suggestion! I almost got there with this image. If I made the quilt a smaller part of the overall image, I think the scale/crop trick would work.



Cheers,

Will


----------



## Tony Jay (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback Will - nice to know that it works in principle for you - and Kudos to Hal for his insight!

Tony Jay


----------



## RikkFlohr (Dec 20, 2012)

Just as an aside and realizing you can't go back in time. Rotate your camera in the field during capture to maximize those megapixels. Cameras can capture at angles other than portrait and landscape...


----------



## willdoak (Dec 20, 2012)

Good point, Rikk. I still have my wife and her quilt, so I won't need to go back in time.

Will


----------

